# Poss a stupid question



## Akasha (Jan 14, 2011)

I am aware that alot of pregnant ladies seem to say that insulin requirements drop in the first couple of months or pregnancy.
Just wandering how you would know that your insulin requirements are droping if you are on low amounts of insulin to start with? 

Akasha


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 14, 2011)

lots of hypos! forcing you decrease insulin


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup, that's exactly it..... make sure you pay attention and DO reduce your insulin if your hypos increase, or you end up a walking (or sometimes, not walking) danger to yourself.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 15, 2011)

Its as simple as that, lots of hypos, and early morning ones 3am-ish, not nice.

My insulin requirements also dropped right at the end, this is not normal for diabetics. I went from ebing on 8,12, 16-10, novorapid and 26 insulatrd to 6,`0, 14 and 12.
And was still getting lots of hypos they dont know why it happened. my basal is only just staring to go back up.

Pregancy plays hell with your diabetes, just test test test. xx


----------

